# My Moebius 1/35 Jupiter 2...in flight!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are two pictures of my 1/35 Moebius Jupiter 2 build...The Photo was taken outside in natural sunlight...The engine lighting is from the Moebius Light kit... 

The model has been carefully mounted to a black pole... 



And here is the same model coming in for a crash landing in a scene re created from the series! With the stick removed and the Trona Pinnacles Digitally added... 



You will notice how the natural lighting give the model depth and the shadows give the appearance of a large spacecraft. 
Also, once again, The SCALE lighting of the engine core. 

Since this image may appear in a Magazine gallery someday, I thought I would post it here first. 

High Regards.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Another great model/photo! You do excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spock62 said:


> Another great model/photo! You do excellent work. :thumbsup:


Sincere appreciation Spock62. As mentioned this may appear in another well know publication And I offer here and elsewhere around the net to prevent any future "misunderstandings".

High Regards


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent work. You've make it look very realistic.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Right on the mark! Kudos to you Bro. Mark! :thumbsup:


----------

